

Interview with Raffi Krikorian on Twitter's Infrastructure - margaretblue
http://www.infoq.com/articles/twitter-infrastructure

======
daigoba66
I you like this, then you'll also enjoy this presentation:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-operations-
facebo...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-operations-facebook).

~~~
kozhevnikov
To add to that: [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-
instagram](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-instagram)

------
edandersen
Flagged - title is editorialized. Correct title is "Interview with Raffi
Krikorian on Twitter's Infrastructure". Edit: This has been fixed now. Thanks.

This actually seems like a disguised recruitment piece, until the last answer
where it plainly is. There are little to no actual technical details about
their SOA implementation other than handwaving about splitting their
monolithic app into services and the benefits it brings. I guess it's just
meant to entice developers with stories of the awesome solutions they will get
to maintain as a cog in Twitter.

~~~
gclaramunt
you appear as a little angry about the whole thing...

~~~
edandersen
Spent time reading it only to find it to be a recruitment fluff piece devoid
of any useful information at all. Angry at myself for even bothering to finish
it...

------
joedevon
Raffi spoke at LAWebSpeed as well. Video here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk07iaYQE1U](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk07iaYQE1U)

------
tzury
While server's is under maintenance, read a cached version
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.inf...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.infoq.com/articles/twitter-
infrastructure)

------
cdr
Original Castle in the Sky/architecture blog post:
[https://blog.twitter.com/2013/new-tweets-per-second-
record-a...](https://blog.twitter.com/2013/new-tweets-per-second-record-and-
how)

------
mateuszf
This guy starts too many sentences with "so", just like me.

------
ksec
I have always thought twitter TPS were high, until i heard China WeiBo was
doing those TPS constantly and had a highest TPS record 10x more then
twitter..

------
erichocean
[deleted]

I decided this comment wasn't constructive.

~~~
bmdhacks
34k tweets per second * follower fanout. Trading platforms don't deliver
curated individual timelines of single trades you are interested in.

